# Ladies, would you be able to walk in these shoes?



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Devi (Jun 29, 2021)

Not I!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2021)

No. Even if I could, I wouldn't.


----------



## terry123 (Jun 29, 2021)

Nope! Would never attempt it.


----------



## win231 (Jun 29, 2021)

Podiatrists would love them.  They'd never be without work.


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 171554View attachment 171555View attachment 171555View attachment 171556


The World has gone totally bonkers.


----------



## Wren (Jun 30, 2021)

No and I certainly wouldn’t want to !


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2021)

Good God No! 
That poor crystal chandelier will never be the same again.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

ROFLMAO!

Heels have never been my thing... I don't even like crystal chandeliers.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

I'm ok with my own crazy, but not in those shoes.

Where's Imelda?  She can add them to her collection...


----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 30, 2021)

Anyone wearing these shoes are either desperate for attention or on drugs or perhaps just not well mentally.  There is a limit to intelligence but no limit to stupidity.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2021)

Ummmm .. in a word - Nope!


----------



## jujube (Jun 30, 2021)

My first step would be toward the ER, where I'd be fitted for a lovely designer cast for my ankle.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 30, 2021)

No but why would I want to?
I appreciate my feet and  all that they do for me.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Jun 30, 2021)

Packerjohn said:


> There is a limit to intelligence but no limit to stupidity.



Quoting for the truth...


----------



## Judycat (Jun 30, 2021)

I wouldn't try the stilts on the left but the other two pair I might be able to walk a couple steps.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't think I could even stand up while wearing those shoes.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Jun 30, 2021)

I've been wearing flats, sneakers and going barefoot for so long my feet would rebel in the worst possible ways.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 30, 2021)

SmoothSeas said:


> I'm ok with my own crazy, but not in those shoes.
> 
> Where's Imelda?  She can add them to her collection...


Dead, that's where she is.  

I saw Lady Gaga in one of those pairs, the boot one with the platforms.  In my twenties I could have worn those heels but hope I would not have.  Aw, who am I kidding?  Maybe to a KISS concert.  I didn't pay attention to that band, though.


----------



## Jules (Jun 30, 2021)

In my youth, I might have been able to walk in them - poorly.  JMO, too many young people wear really high heels and don’t walk well in them. It’s not a great look, unlike the model who they’re trying to emulate.  It’s a real skill.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2021)

I might be able to walk on my hands better than on those shoes.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 30, 2021)

Not on your life......or mine.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


It is funny to look at but I feel kinda sorry for those girls. Looks to me like they probably don't eat enough protein so those shoes could cause real damage.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> It is funny to look at but I feel kinda sorry for those girls. Looks to me like they probably don't eat enough protein so those shoes could cause real damage.


My sentiment to a T!

I have always thought models look as though they are anorexic, and some probably are.


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 30, 2021)

Aunt Marg said:


>


Too funny...and those commentators


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 30, 2021)

dobielvr said:


> Too funny...and those commentators


LOL!

They were lovin' every minute of it!


----------



## peramangkelder (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2021)

Oh  that poor girl! How I wished she'd just taken them off right away with a big smile.


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 30, 2021)

Would I be able to walk in these shoes?

Only very carefully for a few steps.  They look like artwork and not shoes.
Except for the one with the butterfly, it sort of look likes a macaroni hodgepodge on the sole. Like the kind kiddies made in preschool and painted gold.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Jul 1, 2021)

No,No Nannette!


----------



## chic (Jul 1, 2021)

In high school, I used to. Now....


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 3, 2021)

Ya have to wonder WTH are these designers *thinking*?!  I haven't worn high heels in so long, even practice wouldn't help. So no, I would not be able to walk in those ridiculous shoes.


----------



## Warrigal (Jul 3, 2021)

Never. In those shoes I would never be able to jump over a fence while running away from an angry bull.   

I remember reading something like that in a novel by Louisa May Alcott. A wise uncle overrides the aunts of an orphaned girl who want to dress her fashionably in a corset and restrictive clothing. He liberates his niece from the confines of fashion. 

The shoes also remind me of the Chinese practice, now outlawed, of binding the feet of little girls resulting in permanent crippling as adults. I'm so glad that my mother was a shoe saleswoman who protected my growing feet by always insisting on well fitting, sensible footwear.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 3, 2021)

No, I couldn't walk in those shoes, and from the looks of them, I also wouldn't want to.  Never been into high heels, but have worn 3" or lower when necessary in the past.  Been years since I wore any, on a daily basis I'm either in sneakers or hiking shoes.


----------



## Jennina (Jul 3, 2021)

I probably still could; but I certainly wouldn't. With all the catastrophes  going on around us, we should all be wearing running shoes 24/7 --- ready to run for cover any time.


----------

